# Grease gun



## Suja (Dec 6, 2018)

What kind of grease gun can be used to lubricate the auger of Snow - Tek 920401 machine ? Please post info . Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just about any automotive grease gun. Nothing fancy needed. I would get one that takes the tube of grease that is about 2" diameter and about 10" long and about 12 oz. or so of grease. (My metrics are guesses.)


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I would offer, get one with a 90' nozzle, I couldn't do the impeller shaft on my Honda with a straight one...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Suja

As mentioned, any grease gun will do. Harbor Freight, auto parts store, hardware store, online, ...
I would suggest when you get it you also get the Mobil 1 synthetic grease. It's a few bucks more per tube but a tube of grease will likely last you a couple years so why not have the best. I get mine at Advance auto parts. 

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

marine grade waterproof in any old gun works


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

I would get the gun with the pistol grip hand pump so you can do this single handed.
Also, as suggested, the 90 degree attachment plus a flexible hose would be good things to have in tighter places.
You can get a good gun on sale at most places so it is not a very costly thing to buy.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would get a gun with the highest psi to blow out clogged zerks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The problem I have found with grease zerks in the auger shaft is that the thin metal requires a pressed in zerk. So there is danger of pulling the zerk right out of the shaft when using a qood quality grease gun with normal end fitting. I use a grease gun with a narrow end (common for 4WD universal fittings) that pushes the ball valve in to allow grease entry, like this one: https://ohcanadasupply.ca/Lubrication/Grease-Guns/Grease-Gun-Accessories/LIN5803 You will need a few more strokes of the grease gun but it is safer for fragile zerks. I have a grease gun setup that way for all the greasing points on my snowblower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

33 woodie said:


> marine grade waterproof in any old gun works


I only have one gun so I have to have something for the cars chassis components. But if I had a second gun the Marine grade lube would be brilliant for a snowblower. :wink2:


.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Town said:


> The problem I have found with grease zerks in the auger shaft is that the thin metal requires a pressed in zerk. So there is danger of pulling the zerk right out of the shaft when using a qood quality grease gun with normal end fitting. I use a grease gun with a narrow end (common for 4WD universal fittings) that pushes the ball valve in to allow grease entry, like this one: https://ohcanadasupply.ca/Lubrication/Grease-Guns/Grease-Gun-Accessories/LIN5803 You will need a few more strokes of the grease gun but it is safer for fragile zerks. I have a grease gun setup that way for all the greasing points on my snowblower.


I was looking at these needle nozzles this week. I had posted recently how thick the metal was to install zerk fittings. It was suggested I drill a hole in the auger and use a needle nose fitting. I was thinking using a needle nose the grease might squeeze out of the drilled hole and was thinking of using a rubber tip on the end of my grease gun. Your opinion?

The needle nose does not fit around the zerk, it pushes in the ball? How would the needle nose work on balls which may be clogged from behind? Would you have to use an awl, pick point?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the augers if there isn't enough metal I'd braze on one or two small nuts to cover the depth of the zerks threads. Braze them on, drill to the proper size and the zerks are usually self thread cutting.

.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I was looking at these needle nozzles this week. I had posted recently how thick the metal was to install zerk fittings. It was suggested I drill a hole in the auger and use a needle nose fitting. I was thinking using a needle nose the grease might squeeze out of the drilled hole and was thinking of using a rubber tip on the end of my grease gun. Your opinion?
> 
> The needle nose does not fit around the zerk, it pushes in the ball? How would the needle nose work on balls which may be clogged from behind? Would you have to use an awl, pick point?


In my experience the double cardan joint used in the forward drive shaft of a 4WD truck has an open hole of very small diameter that the needle nose fits into to load grease into the ball joint. A very small amount of grease spills out under pressure but nothing after that. I think that making a small cup with a drill after drilling thru the auger shaft wall would work well, but I have not done that preferring the small press fit zerks and the needle nose.

In my experience the needle nose pushes harder on the spring loaded ball than a home grease gun supposedly rated for high pressure. The needle nose will grease a zerk where a home high pressure grease gun just pushes grease around the outside of the zerk. If the needle nose will not grease the zerk then I replace the zerk. The needle nose is still attached to a high pressure grease gun and applying the physical (mechanical) push against the ball with the added high pressure grease directed into the opening around the ball. It is almost unstoppable.

The problem with a regular grease gun fitting end is it must hold the outside of the zerk tightly to avoid spill and this physical force is often too much for the press-in zerks and they pull out. 

Good luck.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I’ve tried several brands of grease guns and they all leak. I keep mine in a flower pot to at least localize the mess. Have you found a brand that doesn’t leak?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've got a couple Milwaukee Electric Grease Guns...... Nice units, pricey and overkill, but left over from the Truck repair days.
10.000 psi ..... yes, it does pull Zerks out of augers. But the augers were frozen anyway. I use an awl to push down the ball of the zerk to try and free it up first. Squirt it with PB Blaster to free up any rust or paint. Then I use this:

https://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Products-America-7862-Rejuvenator/dp/B000JFL7TY/ref=asc_df_B000JFL7TY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312064691975&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8632952795806798037&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1018449&hvtargid=pla-449838592789&psc=1

I fill it with PB Blaster also and whack away with a short handle 3 lb sledge..... If that doesn't get the juices flowing, it's time for customer to open up his wallet while I go in elbow deep.


----------



## Suja (Dec 6, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Just about any automotive grease gun. Nothing fancy needed. I would get one that takes the tube of grease that is about 2" diameter and about 10" long and about 12 oz. or so of grease. (My metrics are guesses.)


Thanks a lot


----------



## Suja (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I only have one gun so I have to have something for the cars chassis components. But if I had a second gun the Marine grade lube would be brilliant for a snowblower. :wink2:
> 
> 
> .


real world marine grease works as well in autos as it waterproof ,hangs to parts a bit better, so it's all i use,TSC is where i grab it at a pretty good price on sale
and as a side note i keep a needle adapter tip around just to be sure i don't snap off a zerk, as getting a normal head of a gun on a kingpin zerk of the woodie is very limited space


----------

